# Marshall JCM 900 vs JCM 2000 experience



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm in the process of considering a deal on a JCM900 4500 Dual Reverb 50 watt head. I currently have a JCM 2000 DSL 100 and am wondering if anyone has any experience with both . The 900 is quite a drive away and looking for info before I go make the drive on Wednesday. It's the EL 34 version.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I had a JCM900 dual reverb in the early '90's.
It was a 50 watt, 1x12, open back combo so my opinion is based on that sound.
I found the single set of tone controls a bit limiting.
I could get a good clean sound or a good overdrive sound. 
Not both. 
I was travelling to gigs with the drummer so my space was limited, 
maybe, 
with a good pedal board, 
it would have worked better.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Firstly, why do you want the 900?


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Figured what the heck, let's give it a try !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I like my 900 more and more ( have the 4100 dual reverb )but never tried the 2000...

Looking forward to your opinion on these...


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

The 900 and DSL are both great amps. Enjoy!!


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

When the JCM 800 came out it was originally looked down on by the JMP purists (despite the 1959, 1987, 2203 and 2204 being the same)

It wasn't long though before the 80's guitar driven music embraced the JCM 800 and it has been hallowed ground since.

As we moved into the 90's, a music rebellion was underway, electronica and rap were taking the spot light and guitar music fell by the wayside.
This is precisely when the JCM 900 series was launched - the timing couldn't have been worse.
This was compounded by the fact that they were designed to hit the tones and gain levels was the 80's sound.

Hipsters hated them because they were 'new'.
Tube purists hated them because they incorporated diodes into the gain stages. (The JCM 900 was aimed at the 'SD1/TS9 into a Marshall' crowd)

And finally the coup de gras - as the next wave of guitar driven music began to emerge (Grunge) it was marketed as both anti-establishment and anti-mainstream and Marshall was very much the big dog on the block and considered mainstream and as such was considered 'uncool'.

Which leads to my question .... if the 900 is really shite and the bane of Marshall's existence, why did they reissue it and charge $2299 when you can't give them away on Kijiji or in pawn shops?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> When the JCM 800 came out it was originally looked down on by the JMP purists (despite the 1959, 1987, 2203 and 2204 being the same)
> 
> It wasn't long though before the 80's guitar driven music embraced the JCM 800 and it has been hallowed ground since.
> 
> ...


Great explanation right here !!! 



SG-Rocker said:


> Which leads to my question .... if the 900 is really shite and the bane of Marshall's existence, why did they reissue it and charge $2299 when you can't give them away on Kijiji or in pawn shops?


I asked that exact same question before getting mine ! I went and got it just the same and never regretted it !


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> When the JCM 800 came out it was originally looked down on by the JMP purists (despite the 1959, 1987, 2203 and 2204 being the same)
> 
> It wasn't long though before the 80's guitar driven music embraced the JCM 800 and it has been hallowed ground since.
> 
> ...


Well the best part is that it keeps prices for the 900s down... shhhhhhh


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

purpleplexi said:


> Well the best part is that it keeps prices for the 900s down... shhhhhhh



Hell, I picked up a JCM2000 TSL122 for $175 at my local L&M! Granted, it was ratty cosmetically but it functioned fine.

But ultimately it wasn't giving me what I wanted so I sold it for $550 and found a mint Vintage Modern 2266C in the L&M chain later the same day for only $599.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

colchar said:


> Hell, I picked up a JCM2000 TSL122 for $175 at my local L&M! Granted, it was ratty cosmetically but it functioned fine.
> 
> But ultimately it wasn't giving me what I wanted so I sold it for $550 and found a mint Vintage Modern 2266C in the L&M chain later the same day for only $599.


That's a hell of a score on the Vintage Modern!!! Great amp.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

purpleplexi said:


> That's a hell of a score on the Vintage Modern!!! Great amp.



Thanks...the best part is how minty it was. It was clearly someone's basement amp. Oh, and it is one of the original purple ones too.


https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/new-to-me-amp-day.149593/


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I've had two friends who had nothing but problems with their 900 heads; in and out of the shop time and time again. I wouldn't even look at one unless it was so cheap that it's a no-brainer. They sound nice, but a DSL is probably an equally as good amp.

W.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I would be leary in buying a JCM 2000 amp given the PCB and heat failures they had. 

Now the DSL100H is a fine amp, constructed with a sturdy PCB and identical components in brand and grade to the JVM family.



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> I would be leary in buying a JCM 2000 amp given the PCB and heat failures they had.
> 
> Now the DSL100H is a fine amp, constructed with a sturdy PCB and identical components in brand and grade to the JVM family.
> 
> ...



Only the early ones had those problems. The one I bought didn't.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

So, here is my follow up. After having both for awhile, my fave is the 900 . The 2000 has better clean tones, but I never play clean, and better heavy modern metal tones, but I don't play that either. For my middle aged brand of classic rock and metal with some heavier blues thrown in the JCM 900 fits me perfectly.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

hedzup said:


> For my middle aged brand of classic rock and metal with some heavier blues thrown in the JCM 900 fits me perfectly.


Was waiting for your review on the bloody thing since almost no info on the board about them. Glad you like the 900 since I am enjoying it more more myself as I play with the settings. Some reviews are harsh on it but I think its mostly based on players putting EL34s in it by mistake without modding the thing for it. This baby takes 5881 tubes (6L6). Marshall would not have re-issued a dog in my mind but the fact that some think it is, is the reason why we can get them at a very reasonable price... I think the 900 is just a sleeper...

Enjoy !


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Frenchy99 said:


> Was waiting for your review on the bloody thing since almost no info on the board about them. Glad you like the 900 since I am enjoying it more more myself as I play with the settings. Some reviews are harsh on it but I think its mostly based on players putting EL34s in it by mistake without modding the thing for it. This baby takes 5881 tubes (6L6). Marshall would not have re-issued a dog in my mind but the fact that some think it is, is the reason why we can get them at a very reasonable price... I think the 900 is just a sleeper...
> 
> Enjoy !


Actually that's a half truth. The original UK JCM900s were loaded and designed with EL34s and I have 3 of them. They all sound absolutely fantastic, much better than many other much more expensive amps. I personally think mine sound even better than the export, 5881 loaded models. Granted, putting EL34s in a 5881 amp would not sound best.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

sorbz62 said:


> Actually that's a half truth. The original UK JCM900s were loaded and designed with EL34s


Was not aware of that, I was under the impression that they switch afterwards to EL34`s on later 900 models ...

The re-issue came out with 5881 did it not ?



sorbz62 said:


> Granted, putting EL34s in a 5881 amp would not sound best.


I think some guy`s did do it... Hence the bad rap

Glad to hear that you love your 3 900...


----------



## 67mike (Feb 20, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> I would be leary in buying a JCM 2000 amp given the PCB and heat failures they had.
> 
> Now the DSL100H is a fine amp, constructed with a sturdy PCB and identical components in brand and grade to the JVM family.
> 
> ...


In 2001 Marshall revised the circuit on the JCM 2000 dsl...........so ANY after 2001 will be free of those issues.


----------



## albok (Sep 16, 2021)

hedzup said:


> Figured what the heck, let's give it a try !
> View attachment 110985


I know this is an old thred however I have to JCM 2000 & just like you and EL34 900 is for sale. What do you think? Thanks


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

I used a JCM900 4500 EL34 head for a few years and loved it. Then I stupidly sold it because I decided that my 6100 did everything the 900 did plus a lot more. Then the 6100 melted down like Fukushima.


----------



## albok (Sep 16, 2021)

Zeegler said:


> I used a JCM900 4500 EL34 head for a few years and loved it. Then I stupidly sold it because I decided that my 6100 did everything the 900 did plus a lot more. Then the 6100 melted down like Fukushima.


I've done that too , stupidly sold my 82 JCM 800 2204 combo 3 years ago and still to this day regret it. Oh well.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

albok said:


> I've done that too , stupidly sold my 82 JCM 800 2204 combo 3 years ago and still to this day regret it. Oh well.


I've seen a few of them up for sale on Kijiji, but prices have gone up quite a bit since I sold mine. Back in the day you could find mint 50 watt 900s for $500.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Zeegler said:


> I've seen a few of them up for sale on Kijiji, but prices have gone up quite a bit since I sold mine. Back in the day you could find mint 50 watt 900s for $500.


They are still out there at those price though sometimes people try to sneak big price tags on them and they never sell.
IMO 900’s are the best amp deal out there.

I have 4 900’s now and my favourite is a 5881 900 DR that I bought for $500 and put a Mercury Mag OT and Choke in and a couple mods and it’s slays.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

I have a jcm2000 dsl 100 (2005), it is a great amp when it feels like it... Ive never tried a full on jcm900 but I did have a SLX at one point. That was an amp I wish I never sold. What I liked about it was the gain was a lot rawrer (?)... it sounded great when cranked up. The SLX used 4 preamp tubes and no diodes in the gain stages. I miss that amp... 

If you can try the 900 I say go for it man. I think the guitarist from Rancid (Lars F..) uses them and my favorite death metal band Morbid Angel uses them. Trey has used them for years and he gets great tones out of them with 7 strings.

Just because it is looked upon as a "failure" which it isnt, doesnt mean its bad.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Old post brother!


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

MarkM said:


> Old post brother!


my apologies man. I just realized that now. LOL


----------

